# New Ortega Algorithm By Oscar Roth Anderson (odder93)



## chicken9290 (Jul 16, 2011)

I was cubing with Oscar on Twist The Web when he gave me this new ortega algorithm. Even though I use full cll sometimes its helpful to know fast ortega algorithms, and i thought the majority of speedcubers would also agree. 

Oscar's Channels: 
http://www.youtube.com/user/Minxer2011
http://www.youtube.com/user/odder93

Algorithm: R2 U' R2 [U' D' ] R2 U' R2


----------



## JyH (Jul 16, 2011)

I find R2 U' R2' U2' y R2 U' R2' much faster...


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Jul 16, 2011)

JyH said:


> I find R2 U' R2' U2' y R2 U' R2' much faster...


 
+1


----------



## chicken9290 (Jul 16, 2011)

JyH said:


> I find R2 U' R2' U2' y R2 U' R2' much faster...



in the video i also explain that you could do that but with the other one i averaged 1.32. and with the other version i averaged 1.54. so for now ill just be using the original. But thanks


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Jul 16, 2011)

And I don't even think Odder uses that channel anymore. It's Minxer2011, right? How do you know he developed this alg?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 16, 2011)

Becuase he said so himself. I was there.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Jul 16, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> Because he said so himself. I was there.


Fixed. Yeah, but was it really worthy to make a thread about it?


----------



## chicken9290 (Jul 16, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> And I don't even think Odder uses that channel anymore. It's Minxer2011, right? How do you know he developed this alg?



There were witnesses in the room i doubt he would feel to not tell the truth about the case he made.

He also made other cases that i could put put up like the y perm on top and j perm on bottom


----------



## Stefan (Jul 16, 2011)

Is this a dumb joke or do you really think this is something new?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 16, 2011)

Setup: R U' R' y'

uh how to sorve

d' U R U R'
omg newalg


----------



## blah (Jul 16, 2011)

1. he really thinks this is something new
2. he's still doing it slow
3. because he's doing it wrong


----------



## JyH (Jul 16, 2011)

You sound like a complete kissass the Odder during this video.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 16, 2011)

Ask Shaden how to do this right.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 16, 2011)

lololol

troll



Spoiler


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 17, 2011)

youve never solved a sq1 have you?


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Jul 17, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> Setup: R U' R' y'
> 
> uh how to sorve
> 
> ...


 
Lol


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 17, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> youve never solved a sq1 have you?


 
Nice.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 17, 2011)

even if this was new, new algs don't really need entire topics to themselves. there's a thread for that.


----------

